# uk car in Greece



## whitebeach (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi 

Does anyone know if it is possible to keep a UK reg car in Greece long term? I will be a resident of Greece.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

whitebeach said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to keep a UK reg car in Greece long term? I will be a resident of Greece.


Legally no, practically yes. Just make sure you buy a ferry ticket every 6 months to show that the car has left the country (you don't actually have to take it out, just have the ticket). If you have a British license, and British accent, you'll be fine


----------



## Dannype (10 mo ago)

DavidFontaine said:


> Legally no, practically yes. Just make sure you buy a ferry ticket every 6 months to show that the car has left the country (you don't actually have to take it out, just have the ticket). If you have a British license, and British accent, you'll be fine


Hi. Is it ok to leave Greece for a day or two and then come back with new ferry tickets?


----------

